# A Kinky Bomb



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

JonDot, surprised me with a Kinky Friedman assortment. John was thoughtful enough to check my wishlist before the bombing run. Thanks John. I'll give you a little time to feel safe. I might be abled to rustle up some return fire. We'll see. Thanks again, You're a true BOTL. Gerry:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

First ive seen of his cigars they look purdy good


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, great hit!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Hit!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome hit! John knows how to hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Kansas is getting Kinky :lol:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice hit!! I still need to try those Kinky cigars. Heard good things


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats kinky alright


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's how you do it.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Now THAT is really nice hit...! Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I hate when another guy tries to get Kinky with me LOL


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

A Kinky bomb, that is funny. I have that same 5 pack. I really enjoyed the one I had. I have to smoke the others still.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Kinkys from Kansas....that is great. Nice hit.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice hit


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Kansas Strikes Again! Way to go John!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Never had one, but they look tasty!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work John!! Kansas is proud!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

those gars are very funny
great bomb


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i hear those Kinky's are pretty sweet


----------

